# Pundamilia Nyererei



## LIVINGLIFE (Jan 15, 2009)

I just recieved 5, Pundamilia Nyererei that are about 1.5 to 2 inches long. Does anyone know how long it takes them to color up, and how big will they get ? 








Here is a picture of one of them.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Here's one of mine at roughly one inch long.










Kevin


----------



## LIVINGLIFE (Jan 15, 2009)

StructureGuy said:


> Here's one of mine at roughly one inch long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one I pictured was coloured like StructureGuy before I put him in the big tank. Do they change colours alot based on dominance in the tank? What if I transfer another from the grow tank to the large tank would that help, since they are the same species?


----------



## LIVINGLIFE (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a picture of one from the grow tank.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
Most of vics species do change their body color very quicly and very strong following mood or dominance. Once it'll be at its ease in the tank and has its own territory, yu'll have a full colored fish.
xris


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

*Structureguy,*

I have a Pundamilia Nyererei that was sold to me as a flameback. But he looks exactly like these guys. So I know that is what he is. My question is, what region are they?


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

My stud, about one nine months old:


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Dizzcat said:


> *Structureguy,*
> 
> I have a Pundamilia Nyererei that was sold to me as a flameback. But he looks exactly like these guys. So I know that is what he is. My question is, what region are they?


I have seen Pundamilia nyererei Anchor Island sold as "flameback". MIKE PAPA's nyererei looks like it could be Anchor Island. Does it look like that?


----------



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)

*MIKE PAPA*
Hey Mike I noticed you had one AWSOME Pundamilia! Me and my girlfriend want to find some and are having a difficult time so i was wondering how did u end up with yours and do u know of any reputable breeders or if you even have any fry or juvies you are looking to get rid of. thanx for your time have a great night!!!


----------



## JDUBCICHLIDS (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey I have several nyereiei I live in rockton IL if you ever make it up this way would be more than happy to sell you some mayeb a breeding trio or somethin.you could also check out gcca.net and look in the victorian section. a lot of times theres stuff near St louis. I also go thru Dubuque a lot dont knwo if you ever maek it up that far but would be willin to meet you on my way thru sometime...

Justin


----------

